# Tulasi plant available in Australia?



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

Son has a bit of asthma. Apart from the usual inhaler and medicines, we are now trying out a new therapy involving feeding him one leaf of Tulasi plant each day. If we have to continue with this, we will need a Tulasi plant in Australia. Cannot carry it from India although plant is small, because of restrictions.

Is this plant availalable there in Australia- in the Indian stores maybe? Any Indians who have this growing in their house?

PS- We are praying that the less-polluted Aussie weather should heal his Asthma to a significant extent 

Thanks.


----------



## gg3103 (Apr 26, 2012)

bangalg said:


> Son has a bit of asthma. Apart from the usual inhaler and medicines, we are now trying out a new therapy involving feeding him one leaf of Tulasi plant each day. If we have to continue with this, we will need a Tulasi plant in Australia. Cannot carry it from India although plant is small, because of restrictions.
> 
> Is this plant availalable there in Australia- in the Indian stores maybe? Any Indians who have this growing in their house?
> 
> ...


Hey bangalg, hope that, as you said, the weather itself cures your son's asthama . Here is a link I found online. Looks like Tulsi plant (Basil) is as native to Australia as it is to India.
http://www.livestrong.com/article/120505-tulsi-information

Here is a link where you can purchase it online.

http://www.herbcottage.com.au/tulsi-krishna-basil.htm

Regards,
Geet

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## aanchalk (May 3, 2012)

bangalg said:


> Son has a bit of asthma. Apart from the usual inhaler and medicines, we are now trying out a new therapy involving feeding him one leaf of Tulasi plant each day. If we have to continue with this, we will need a Tulasi plant in Australia. Cannot carry it from India although plant is small, because of restrictions.
> 
> Is this plant availalable there in Australia- in the Indian stores maybe? Any Indians who have this growing in their house?
> 
> ...


Yes, tulsi plant is available in Australia, may be they will call it with a different name (holy basil) but yes it is available. You can check with nurseries once you reach there Or check with the Hindu temple in the city.


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

Thanks for your responses, friends.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------

